# Große XML-Datei in einzel Dateien splitten



## deni74 (30. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem und muss eine große XML-Datei in mehrere XML-Einzeldateien aufsplitten. Bei einer großen XML-Datei mit z.B. 100 einzelnen Meldungen sollen am Ende 100 Einzeldateien mit einer einzigen Meldung raus kommen.

Wenn die Sammel-XML-Datei so aussieht:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
   <Meldung xsi:schemaLocation="http:/.... " xmlns="http://...." xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
      <TransferHeader/>
      <Daten>
              (hier sind noch andere tags untergebracht)
      </Daten>
   </Meldung>
   <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
      <Meldung xsi:schemaLocation="http://...." xmlns="http://...." xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
         <TransferHeader/>
         <Daten>
               (hier sind noch andere tags untergebracht)
         </Daten>
      </Meldung>


und ich das hier als Einzel-XML-Datei haben möchte:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
   <Meldung xsi:schemaLocation="http://......" xmlns="http://....." xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
      <TransferHeader/>
      <Daten>
              (hier sind noch andere tags untergebracht)
      </Daten>
   </Meldung>


wie genau stelle ich sowas an?


Danke und Gruß
Sezar


----------



## Flown (30. Jul 2014)

Am besten mit einem StAX Parser. Tutorial


----------



## dzim (30. Jul 2014)

Was ist dein Root-Element? Das, was ich da sehe ist kein valides XML, sondern direkt aneinandergekettete XMLs...
In dem Fall würde sogar ein StringTokenizer o.ä. genügen, bei dem [c]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>[/c] der Trenner wäre...


----------



## deni74 (31. Jul 2014)

Ich habe leider kein Root-Element.

Ich werde mir mal beide Möglichkeiten ansehen.

Danke euch.


----------

